# ISO help with black dried apricots



## edo (Jan 6, 2009)

So, I just received some Nature's Promise organic Turkish apricots in a food order. These ae black, not orange, which according to Wikipedia is because they haven't been treated with sulfur dioxide. The problem is, the taste is way off - they're not sweet at all. Should I suspect that without the antimicrobial preservative they've gone bad? God knows how long they've been traveling  from Turkey to New England...  Thanks for any advice. - edo


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 6, 2009)

Welcome edo. I have never seen black dried apricots. However, if they do not taste right, I would call the company that sent that to me and complain and see what they suggest to do about it.


----------



## edo (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks, yeah, I did call up PeaPod & they're issuing me a credit. The service person there wasn't familiar with unsulphured apricots, but is passing my experience on to the service manager. I hate to throw food out - I'll cut one of the apricots up and see what the squirrels think about it.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 6, 2009)

Excellent!


----------

